
Get started with KVM and Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/kvm-kubernetes-primer/
======
bryanlarsen
Kubernetes on KVM: `minikube start --vm-driver=kvm`

~~~
alexellisuk
That is useful too, but this is not Kubernetes on KVM blog post, it's getting
started with KVM using Kubernetes as an example of a workload you can run.

------
mgbmtl
As someone who mostly works with a few dozen KVM instances and who will soon
have to consider something like Kubernetes to facilitate growth, this was a
very good read.

------
alexellisuk
Just to clarify the purpose of this blog post as I can see a few people are
getting a slightly different message to intended. It doesn't claim to be the
preferred or only way to install Kubernetes.

It is primarily focused on my audience of Docker / container users. I want to
show how it's possible to use KVM to set up VMs easily on Linux and relate
that back to something they use often - i.e. Kubernetes.

> In this post I want to introduce KVM - Linux's native approach to
> virtualization.

> This post is going to focus on how to create a cluster of Virtual Machines
> (VMs) using KVM at home in the interests of promoting learning and
> exploration.

If people want help picking the "right solution" for installing Kubernetes for
production usage then checkout the documentation -
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/setup/pick-right-
solution/](https://kubernetes.io/docs/setup/pick-right-solution/)

------
iatrou
For a lightweight single-host deployment of Kubernetes, it's worth considering
LXD and conjure-up [https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-kubernetes-
wit...](https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-kubernetes-with-conjure-
up)

~~~
drdaeman
How all this juju compares to `kubeadm init`?

~~~
bryanlarsen
kubeadm only does single master deployments, so it's not useful for
production, but minikube is much better IMO for development. (Minikube isn't
just a VM wrapper, `minikube --vm-driver=none` works quite nicely for our dev
setups).

kubeadm is turning into more of a building block: minikube and kubespray are
using it.

~~~
alexellisuk
I used to think the same, but Weaveworks and Lucas (Kubeadm maintainer) both
state kubeadm is production-ready and that K8s doesn't need HA to run in
production.

------
deadbunny
I was really hoping this was about running kvm _on_ k8s, not the other way
round. Other than hand holding you through how to spin up some kvm machines
I'm not sure what this offeres over the official docs on how to install k8s...

~~~
alexellisuk
This is about setting up KVM VMs - not about Kubernetes, it uses Kubernetes as
an example application that you can run on your KVM VMs. See the blog post
outline:

> This post is going to focus on how to create a cluster of Virtual Machines
> (VMs) using KVM at home in the interests of promoting learning and
> exploration.

~~~
deadbunny
Yes I am able to read, thanks. Not sure why you're replying though, given the
title and the existence of projects to run kvm on k8s I think it's fairly
obvious why I made my post:

> Get started with KVM and Kubernetes

>> I was really hoping this was about running kvm __on __k8s, not the other
way round.

To fill in the blanks:

>> I was really hoping [given the title of this post] this was about running
kvm __on __k8s [given there are projects to do just this], not the other way
round. Other than hand holding you through how to spin up some kvm machines I
'm not sure what this offers over the official docs on how to install k8s...

~~~
alexellisuk
Have you looked at Kubevirt?
[https://github.com/kubevirt/kubevirt](https://github.com/kubevirt/kubevirt)

Might be what you're after..

~~~
deadbunny
You have to be trolling now surely?

Of course I have (this being one of the projects alluded to in my last post),
which is why I was interested in a blog post about it. Hence the
disappointment stated in my first comment...

